
JetBrains IDE's still unusably slow on many Macs with ext monitors after 3 years - sgt
https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/JRE-526
======
RantyDave
It _sounds_ like a Java/Mac interation thing. There's a workaround:
[https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/JRE-526#focus=streamIte...](https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/JRE-526#focus=streamItem-27-2918658-0-0)

~~~
sgt
That's pretty much like making the window smaller. Not a good solution if you
want to be productive. Less thinking for the IDE to render the graphics via
OpenGL. If you look at CPU usage it still spikes, but less, so the UI is
actually still very energy efficient.

